# 1/18 Scale WWII aircraft



## 108buzz (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is a list of WWII aircraft I am selling. (Some Very Rare)

1.ULTIMATE SOLDIER XD 
BRITISH NKK SPITFIRE BBI MIB

2.LT. GEORGE WELCH'S "WHITE 160" P-40B TOMAHAWK - PEARL HARBOR

3.2ND LT. KEN TAYLOR'S "WHITE 316" P-40B TOMAHAWK - PEARL HARBOR 

4.Ultimate Soldier 
German Messerschmitt Me-262A-1a Fighter, ""Yellow 7"" 

5.Ultimate Soldier 1:18 Scale
GERMAN BF-109G-6 MESSERSCHMITT FIGHTER - JG11-HAUPTMANN ANTON HACKL 

6.ULTIMATE SOILDER 1:18
MESSERSCHMITT ME-109 - 1st ISSUE 

7.BBI ELITE FORCE 1:18 Scale
German aircraft, Franz "Nawratil" Schiess "Black 1" Sicily 1943 version

8.GERMAN BF-109G-6 MESSERSCHMITT FIGHTER – SEEMANN 

9.21st Century 1:18 Scale
TBM Avenger Flight 19 

10.Blue Box Toys Elite Force
F4U Daisy June 1:18 Scale

11.21st Century
ULTIMATE SOLDIER XD 1/18 P-38 LIGHTNING PUDGY (VERY RARE)


----------

